
Chapter 2 of ANSI Common Lisp - todsacerdoti
https://sep.yimg.com/ty/cdn/paulgraham/acl2.txt?t=1589141937&
======
ksaj
Are you going to post links to every chapter? I'm a huge Lisp fan, but this
seems like an obnoxious and perhaps lazy attempt at amassing points.

